# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  UPGRADE for Ninja

## Elliriyanna

I went ahead and moved Ninja into his 10 gallon  :Smile:

----------


## Michael

He will be happier. I am growing out a frog let in a 10 gallon right now until he is large enough to join my adult frogs in the 40 gallon breeder.

----------


## Elliriyanna

He is only an inch ... He will probably get another upgrade next summer when we move. 

I do nope he gets over his shyness ... Natsu was like that too.

----------

